# A morning visitor



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Whip scorpion - Apparently it looks more ominous than it is...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thelyphonida


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

looks a bit worse for the photo-op.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> looks a bit worse for the photo-op.


I was putting the garbage out and it was still dark out. I may have unknowingly stepped on him (or rolled the garbage can over him). I guess it is good I wear closed toe shoes at that hour. Often I am barefoot or in sandals...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

how do you know it's a him? You have to ask their pronouns first these days. Then step on them.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

In Michoacán they say to watch out for the “gueros”. Don’t worry about the dark ones.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Jreboll said:


> In Michoacán they say to watch out for the “gueros”. Don’t worry about the dark ones.


Are you referring to the white scorpions ? In my yard I have had black ones and white ones and red ones and some which are translucent. The black ones are the mildest followed by the white ones. The red ones are the worst. Personally I would visit Cruz Roja if I was 'stung' ? by any. btw - the treatment at Cruz Roja runs around 1000 pesos (a bit much for your average gardener). 

The guy (sorry @eastwind) I ran into this morning is harmless. I think he would just emit an odor. My gardener says like vinegar. (I did not know that when I first saw him though).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The white ones are the dangerous ones.Do not know about the red ones.. The brown ones are not super dangerous unless you are allergic to them and I guess you find out the hard way if you are allergic..


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

" The red scorpion has a nasty sting which can paralyze and kill a fully grown adult within a few hours and cause considerable pain. "Red Scorpion - Red Scorpion Control


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

interesting, never saw one here in the Chapala area or in California where we had plenty of scorpions.
Here we have few..My husband was stung 3 times by the brown ones and other than the pain he had no reaction. I never wear shoes in the garden or in the house and I guess I have been lucky because I have never been stung by any of them.


----------

